# Depostes



## galcosta

Estoy buscando la taducción correcta de los siguientes deportes: bungee-jumping, sky acuático, banana y tirolesa.
No los encuentro! Alguien me puede ayudar?


----------



## Tomby

Apenas conheço o _sky_. Em Portugal acho que se conhece como "esqui aquático", porém a página web da Federação Portuguesa diz "Ski Náutico". Ignoro como é chamado no Brasil. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## galcosta

Brigada TT!!


----------



## Vanda

Você quer saber em português? Aqui bungee jumping. Se for em espanhol é só clicar no quadro à esquerda (na língua desejada).

Esqui-aquático.

tirolesa


Este tipo de banana?


----------



## galcosta

Brigada Vanda! sim, é esse tipo de banana...qual o nome?


----------



## Vanda

Em português? Banana.


----------



## galcosta

E canopy um esporte?


----------



## Vanda

Canopy -  





> canopy é o esporte do momento na Costa Rica. A atividade assemelha-se à tirolesa, praticada aqui no Brasil, e consiste em escorregar por cabos de aço presos a plataformas em cima de árvores. ...  os aventureiros se lançam pela mata, fazem trilhas, observam a fauna local e aprendem sobre a vasta vegetação da região.


 
fonte


----------



## galcosta

Gracias! No lo encontraba por ningun lado!!


----------



## Mangato

Gal en España y en Costa Rica se conoce por *tirolina.* En el post anterior del canopy te comentaba esto. En cuanto al saltito, aquí se denomina "puenting" porque suelen practicarlo en puentes de gran altura. En los parques de atracciones le denominan "benji". La diferencia es que, en el primer caso después del salto se produce una oscilación pendular, y en el segundo un movimiento de "yo-yo". Mas informacion aquí​
http://www.infoaventura.com/puenting.asp​ 

Saludos, y ten cuidado con el salto​


----------



## galcosta

Mangato said:


> Gal en España y en Costa Rica se conoce por *tirolina.* En el post anterior del canopy te comentaba esto. En cuanto al saltito, aquí se denomina "puenting" porque suelen practicarlo en puentes de gran altura. En los parques de atracciones le denominan "benji". La diferencia es que, en el primer caso después del salto se produce una oscilación pendular, y en el segundo un movimiento de "yo-yo". Mas informacion aquí​http://www.infoaventura.com/puenting.asp​
> Saludos, y ten cuidado con el salto​


 

Querido Mangato,
Tendré que saltar nomás!! Gracias por la pesquisa. Te voy a contar como me fué. 
Besos,
Gal


----------



## Carliii

Hola a todos!
Estoy buscando la traduccion al portugues de las palabras:tirolina, paracaidismo, surf, pesca oceanica, andar en canoa,rafting,trekking,cabalgada,puenting. Me podeis ayudar? Gracias

ok gente,
eu acho que estou sendo invisivel! Haha! Não importa. De qualquer maneira eu já encontrei umas quantas palavras. Só me falta mesmo é a tradução de espanhol para portugues de: tirolina, trekking e rafting. Por favor, uma ajudinha :-(


----------



## Vanda

Tirolesa (veja acima)
trekking - caminhada (na verdade usamos a palavra em inglês, tanto para o trekking quanto para o rafting)
rafting - canoagem


----------



## Carliii

Vanda és a maior!!!!! Realmente te admiro.
Muito obrigada mesmo!
Eu sinto que te devo uma!
Um jinho.


----------

